# Fern in the left back



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw this picture from last IAPLC. Does anybody have any idea about which fern you see in the left back corner? I can't find a better picture unfortunately. Could this be the plant Dennerle sells as Asplenium? Or does anyone have a better ID?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

No plant list of the scape anywhere in the web? Couldn't find one. Perhaps in the IAPLC 2014 book in future.
But I think it could well be that fern: erroneously Crepidomanes auriculatum, tentatively Asplenium cf. normale, and finally reliably IDed as Hymenasplenium obscurum.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I couldn't find it yet


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/plants-plants/crepidomanes-auriculatum/

Could it be this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats the one I guessed or certainly looks nice in a forest scene like the one from the picture.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I have of for about 2 year now but it grows slower than my Amano's eat it


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

These look like pretty instant landscapes. I see no reason to believe that plant has been in there all that long.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

The fern will grow in no-tech or high-tech set-ups. It mainly grows via hairlike runners and can grow much larger in high-tech set-ups.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

